# Curious about past circumcision techniques..



## KatelynRose (Jan 30, 2014)

So the title is vague because I can't explain my question in a short title ..

I'd like to start off by saying that JB and I do NOT plan to circumcise our dear son when he is born. JB is appalled that circumcision is a cultural norm, and he could never do that to his own son after having researched it himself. He doesn't have any insecurities about his own circumcised penis, as we both appreciate it very much  , but he also doesn't think it's right to cut part of our bodies off! I very much agree.

Since we have made this decision, he told his mother of our plans, and she replied with the normal (misinformed) reply that it is better for their hygiene etc and we know she didn't have good information available so we don't BLAME her or any of that drama.. BUT she DID mention that instead of being "snipped" off, his foreskin was CLAMPED until it fell off itself.
Both JB and I have always noticed (and appreciated) a large chunk of that skin that was left behind, that is highly sensitive. We now realize why this is our favorite part of his penis haha.. I am wondering, is this because he was clamped instead of snipped? Do other men have this or is JB just very very lucky? This piece of skin is why he has always enjoyed sex and has never felt like he is missing anything. I am thankful he has this because I think he is emotionally and mentally healthier since he doesn't feel he is missing as much, and it makes it easier for him since he is not having jealous emotions toward our son for getting to be uncircumcised .. I've heard some men just want to circumcise their son because it happened to them, and I am very thankful JB is not that kind of person. He just believes we are born the way we were meant to be and it is wrong to alter ourselves or our children just for cultural/social reasons, as do I. 

I am SO thankful for that chunk of extremely sensitive skin, but I am also curious.. Why is it there/do others have it/ is it because he was clamped versus snipped? 

:grin:


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

My dh is like this. If he was circumcised using the Gomco clamp, the scar will be angled if you look at his penis from the side - like the scar is closer to the head on the top than on the bottom. And yes, it can leave a fair amount of inner foreskin, which is a good thing. But all circumcisions use cutting - here is a description of the Gomco procedure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gomco_clamp

Also, FYI, don't use the term "snipped" - it drives intactivists nuts because people use it to minimize the large amount of cutting and pain that a circumcision entails, and treats it as though you were snipping off a lock of hair for the baby book. I know you don't mean it that way - just wanted to make you aware.


----------



## KatelynRose (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks!
Also that's funny I thought snipped sounded quite painful I would never want to snip cut clamp or ANYTHING of the sort my my child's penis!! But thanks for the heads up


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Gomco was the most common type between the 50s and the 80s. Now it's more Plastibell, I think. Anyway, usually Gomco gives a tight circumcision, but if the boy has a long foreskin to start with, more is left. Having seen the sons my DH produced, it must have been really long, too.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

From what I can tell the most sensitive areas left on a circumcised penis are the remains of the inner foreskin (which varies hugely depending on the method and operator) and, more so, the remnant of the frenulum, which may be as much as half, or if the guy was really unlucky, none. I would think that a penis that has been subjected to a "low and tight" circumcision, where the scar is very close to the glans and where the frenulum has been removed would be almost bereft of any sensitivity.

If you want to compare different methods and the "styles" produced, you should be able to find plenty of information at www.circumstitions.com . One thing that has occurred in recent years is a trend for much looser circumcisions because doctors finally figured out that the tight style often resulted in a penis with insufficient skin to accommodate an erection. Some unfortunate men suffered from painful erections, sometimes including skin splitting and bleeding.


----------



## KatelynRose (Jan 30, 2014)

How horrific.. Thank you for the information!


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

By the way, when your MIL says that JB's foreskin was "clamped" and just fell off, I would assume that he was subjected to the Plastibell method. Many people are under the false impression that no cutting is involved, but in fact the foreskin is cut longitudinally to insert the device, then after tightening up a "string" around the whole thing the excess foreskin is cut off, and only a small part is left to fall off with the plastic ring.

Also, kudos to you and JB for planning to leave your future LO intact. I love it when empathy and common sense prevail.


----------



## KatelynRose (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually read that and was telling JB (about how every circumcision involves cutting of the foreskin)! His face looked horrified, we DEFINITELY would never choose to do that to our own son! I'm very happy/relieved he doesn't feel embarrassed or ashamed about having his own penis circumcised, even though he is horrified that his parents let someone do that to him and feels VERY strongly about NEVER doing that to his own child. We are both lucky he is not more scarred emotionally from it, we know there could have been worse consequences of the procedure.  I honestly am shocked that circumcision has been accepted for such a long time... I'm happy to see people questioning it and spreading the truth, allowing people to be informed.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

KatelynRose said:


> I actually read that and was telling JB (about how every circumcision involves cutting of the foreskin)! His face looked horrified, we DEFINITELY would never choose to do that to our own son! I'm very happy/relieved he doesn't feel embarrassed or ashamed about having his own penis circumcised, even though he is horrified that his parents let someone do that to him and feels VERY strongly about NEVER doing that to his own child. We are both lucky he is not more scarred emotionally from it, we know there could have been worse consequences of the procedure.  I honestly am shocked that circumcision has been accepted for such a long time... I'm happy to see people questioning it and spreading the truth, allowing people to be informed.


I agree. I too, am shocked that the procedure became common practice for so long - and still is. When one steps back and views circumcision for what it is : Cosmetic surgery on the genitalia of a child. It can only be viewed as absolutely bizarre. What continues to shock me is that so many in the medical community, not only still see nothing wrong with that, but refuse to acknowledge that there are always physical complications and often psychological issues as a result.


----------

